# Multilayer - Skip Trowel Sample



## faux (Feb 11, 2011)

Skip Trowel Sample
1- Skip trowel the lighter color, let dry 
2- Skip trowel the deeper red, let dry
3- Trowel on the black full coverage then “Hard Trowel” the surface leaving the black


----------



## blackwell (Mar 13, 2011)

This really looks nice do you have photo of the job.


----------

